

Ask HN: What recent technologies have matured? - max-a

Fellow HNers.<p>I am thinking about creating a web app and would like to add some novelty to the process of development as the product I am thinking about (basically a specialized CMS) is nothing fancy.<p>I have used Ruby and written some node&#x2F;express but I didn&#x27;t like it, mainly due to poor documentation. 
Also I would like to try some fancy front-end framework and am thinking about react with backbone.<p>What is hot? What is going to be hot? What went under the radar? Basically I would like you to recommend me a stack.
======
brickcap
Openresty is underrated. I just don't understand why more people don't use it.
It allows you to script nginx. How cool is that? Plus it comes with goodness
of lua like the ability to return multiple values from a function which means
that you can do something like

local res1,res2,res3 = ngx.location.capture_multi{
{"/api/1"},{"api/2"},{"ap1/3"} }

The above function runs in a non blocking synchronous manner. No http is
involved it is all done internally and it's really fast. It can be very
helpful if you are making multiple api calls from your code. I personally use
it along with couchdb and I have never been happier writing code :)

There are already a lot of modules for openresty. Not as many as node js but
plenty (and of a very high quality). It also has a framework built on top of
it called lapis ([http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/)) so if you
are used to mvc type of frameworks in other languages you should feel right at
home with it.

------
izolate
Learn meteor. It's hot. But I don't use it.

------
s3b
Have a looks at
[http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar](http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar)

~~~
spdustin
That's a great site. Could use more background on a few items but it's a clear
and opinionated (in a good way) 30,000-foot-view treatment of development
tools and tech.

Thanks for posting it!

